# Hilfe..... zu viele schwebealgen:( Umbau?



## paiza (29. Mai 2018)

Hallo,

kurz zu unserem Teich!

Vor 4 Jahre haben wir unser schönes Haus gekauft mit einem riesen Tümpel im Garten.
    
Zum zeitpunkt der Bilder, habe ich schon angefangen den Teich abzustechen.

Es war ein stilles Wasser was komplett zugewuchert war mit Seerosen und __ Schwertlilien.
Wir haben uns vor 2 Jahren entschieden, diesem Teich neu aufzubauen und als Schwimmteichbzu nutzen.
    
Der Teich hat ein Volumen von 50-55m2 und ist 110cm tief.
Es wurde ein Bodenablauf und ein Skimmer verbaut. 
Seit dem an, habe wir verschiedene Filter ausprobiert, bis hin zum jetztigen Pumpenschacht mit Sifi, Luftheber, Biofilter(Helix).
Das Wasser gelangt jeweils über ein Dn 110 zum 500L Vortex der mit einem Dn200 Sifi ausgestattet ist. Von da an geht es mit Dn 200 in den Pumpenschacht(Dn400), wo ein Luftheber verbaut ist. Dieser funktioniert sehr gut und hat auch Ausreichend Leistung, um den Bodenablauf und den Skimmer zu betreiben.
Als nächsten kommt einen Biostufe die 300L groß ist und mit 100L Hel X befüllt ist.
Diese Technik lief das ganze letzte Jahr, ohne erfolg.
  
Im Bild ist noch ein IBC Biofilter zu sehen, dieser wurde ausgetauscht!

Seit diesem Jahr ist noch ein weiterer kleiner Pflanzenteich hinzugekommen, wo verschiedene Pflanz ihr zuhause haben. Es wurde eine 6500l pumpe angeschlossen.
Auch diese Maßnahme hat keinen Erfolg gebracht.
Die fertigstellung wird erst erfolgen, wenn der Teich klar ist und im gleichgewicht ist!

Ich bin über jeden Tip und auch Baumaßnahme dankbar

Hier ein aktueller Stand der Anlage.


----------



## Zacky (29. Mai 2018)

Hi. Zum Einen ist der Sifi vermutlich zu grobmaschig, um die Schwebeteilchen bzw. die Schwebealgen aufzufangen. Hier könnte man aktuell versuchen die Schwebealgen durch einen UVC-Brenner zu schädigen, so dass sie im Laufe der Zeit durch den groben Sifi rausgefiltert werden können. Man könnte auch anstatt des Helix Japanmatten nutzen, die wiederum auch noch Schwebstoffe aufnehmen könnten und zudem als Bioträger fungieren.

Ansonsten sind im Teich scheinbar kaum Pflanzen vorhanden, so dass ich den Pflanzenteich erst einmal die Zeit geben würde, sich richtig zu entfalten. Entsprechend auch mehr Pflanzen einsetzen.

Wo kommt das Wasser für den Pflanzenteich her und wo geht es hin?

Ggf. die Rückläufe bzw. mind. 1 Rücklauf aus dem Filter direkt in den Pflanzenteich schieben.


----------



## Teichfreund77 (29. Mai 2018)

Hallo paiza,

was ich auf den Bildern erkennen kann Funktioniert deine Filter Anlage sehr gut.
Das Endprodukt ist Dünger dieser ist Frei Schwebend im Wasser und dient als Nährstoff für die Schwebealgen.

Deine Pflanzzone hat noch zu kleine oder zu wenig Pflanzen.
Hier solltest du genügend Unterwasserpflanzen wie Honrblatt oder ähnliche haben.
Die Pflanzen die Schön aussehen sollten an den Rand des Filtergrabens.
Und du musst drauf achten das der Wasserstrom Mittig durch den Filtergraben geführt wird.

Das ganze braucht Zeit bis sich die Pflanzen durchsetzen.
Wenn sich Fadenalgen im Pflanzgraben bilden sollten diese erst mal drin bleiben.
Diese ziehen den Schwebealgen die Nährstoffe weg.
Irgendwann werden die Fadenalgen Gelblich, dann müssen Sie raus.
Zu diesem Zeitpunkt haben die Wasserpflanzen die Oberhand.

Nur dauert das, bei machen nach 1 Jahr bei anderen erst nach 3 Jahren.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## paiza (29. Mai 2018)

Ok, danke für die Tips

Dann werde ich als erstes mal das Helx gegen Japanmatten tauschen und die noch ein paar Pflanzen kaufen!
Wer interesse an Hel x hat, kann sich melden
Welche Pflanzen könnt ihr empfehlen?
Ich habe vor 1 Woche Unterwasserpflanzen in den Pflanzenteich eingearbeitet, sowie Seerosen.

Reicht die Pumpenleistung von 6500L?
Eine UVC Lampe für diese größe an Teich braucht bestimmt viel Strom! Wie groß sollte die Lampe sein und wo soll sie am besten platziert werden?


----------



## ThorstenC (29. Mai 2018)

Wenn Du keine Fische im Teich hast,  dann benötigst Du keine Bioträger wie __ Hel-X oder Japanmatten zur Nitrifkkation.
Kannst also das Hel-X Dir  lassen.

Was als Nahrungskonkurrenz  zu den Algen fehlt sind Pflanzen.
Warum pumpst Du den Pflanzenteich mit einer Extra-Pumpe?
Es ist doch einfacher den Rücklauf der Filteranlage ganz oder zum Teil über den Pflanzenteich laufen zu lassen.

Du kannst auch ggf messen/lassen wieviel Nitrat und Phosphat im Nachfüllwasser und im Teich sind.

Ansonsten hat die Sifi 2 Nachteile:
-grobe Siebe im Vergleich zu TF
-der Dreck bleibt bis zum Ablassen in der ersten Kammer...

-So schlimm sieht der Teich doch gar  nicht aus....
Ist halt Naturschwimmteich.
Fange erst einmal klein an...
WasserWerte.. Pflanzen...ggf. PF in Rückläufe einbinden
Und wenn Dir irgendwann die Sifi nicht mehr passt....ein kleiner TF..


----------



## Teichfreund77 (29. Mai 2018)

Die 6500l/h reichen für den ganzen Teich.
Da du aber den LH schon hast solltest du einen Teil des Wasser was jetzt durch den Filter( __ Hel-X ) läuft durch den Pflanzenfilter schicken.
Oder du nutzt nur die Pumpe.
Wichtig ist das das Wasser dort Langsam durch läuft. 
Am besten mit einem Schieber oder Ähnlichen den Wasserfluss Regulieren.
Eine UVC würde ich erst im 2 Schritt mit einplanen falls die jetzigen Maßnahmen nicht Greifen sollten.
Ohne Fische sollen 2-3 Watt Pro m³ Wasser reichen.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## paiza (29. Mai 2018)

Die Filteranlage läuft in Schwerkraft mit einem Luftheber und der Pflanzenteich liegt ca. 60-70cm über Niveau, deshalb die zweite Pumpe.

Wie Zacky schon schrieb, Japanmatten zur besseren Mechanischen Filterung!!!

Ein tf kommt erstmal nicht in frage, einfach weil er zu teuer ist und wir den Teich auch fertigstellen wollen

@Teichfreund77 
den Luftheber muss ich laufen lassen wegen dem Skimmer und Bodenablauf


----------



## Teichfreund77 (29. Mai 2018)

Dann würde ich erst mal schauen das das Wasser den Filtergraben  durchfließt nicht zu schnell.
Und noch einige Wasserpflanzen in den Filterteich wie oben beschrieben.

Das wichtigste ist Geduld, der Teich soll ja zum entschleunigen und genießen sein.

Drück dir die Daumen.


----------



## paiza (29. Mai 2018)

Ich war gerade mal spazieren und mir ist was eingefallen
Da der Sifi und ich noch keinen guten Freunde sind, ist mir diese Idee durch den Kopf gegangen:

-Sifi raus, weil! Er braucht jede Woche pflege und ist  schon öfters ausgefallen, weil die Spülarme sich nicht gedreht haben! Wenn er läuft, ist alles gut, wenn nicht läuft die ganze Filteranlage nicht mehr

-Zuläufe nach unten in die erste Tonne führen.
50cm lange Bürste vom Boden bis zu hälft der Tonne einlegen und oben drauf Schaustoff ppi 10.

-Hel X aus dem Biofilter entfernen und mit Schaumstoff in ppi 20 und 30 füllen.

-mehr Pflanzen im Pflanzenteich, aber das wurde schon geklärt.

Ich weiß das es mehr arbeit ist, aber die arbeit macht mir Spass und wie oben beschrieben braucht der Sifi auch pflege.
Dadurch sollte eine bessere mechanische Filterung zustande kommen, oder sehe ich das falsch?
Des weiteren würde man 40watt Strom sparen, was man wieder in einen UVC gestecken könnte

Was haltet ihr davon?

Edit: Die Pumpe für den Pflanzenteich würde ich in die letzte Kammer stecken. Dann würde der Pflanzenteich nur sauberes Wasser bekommen


----------

